# Sump/Too Much Filtration?



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

I will soon be getting a 55 for free, and I want that thing's water to be SPOTLESS. I know once I save up enough money I want to get a 125, so this will be used on a bigger tank eventually. I planned on setting up my old 20 gallon long as a sump filter. In the sump there will be two 30 gal HOB's and plenty of biological filtration media. Continuing from the 20 gallon tank will be an Odyssea CFS 500 (rated for up to 100 gallons, so maybe really around 50), and that will be packed with some fine filter floss and even more biomedia. So, I guess the question is how to get water from my tank down to the 20gal tank in the stand below without too much outgassing and force, since my tank will have CO2 and shrimp. Also, is this 'too much filtration'? Is that even possible? Haha, thanks! Respond with your ideas!


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

cdlourie said:


> I will soon be getting a 55 for free, and I want that thing's water to be SPOTLESS. I know once I save up enough money I want to get a 125, so this will be used on a bigger tank eventually. I planned on setting up my old 20 gallon long as a sump filter. In the sump there will be two 30 gal HOB's and plenty of biological filtration media. Continuing from the 20 gallon tank will be an Odyssea CFS 500 (rated for up to 100 gallons, so maybe really around 50), and that will be packed with some fine filter floss and even more biomedia. So, I guess the question is how to get water from my tank down to the 20gal tank in the stand below without too much outgassing and force, since my tank will have CO2 and shrimp. Also, is this 'too much filtration'? Is that even possible? Haha, thanks! Respond with your ideas!


I'm no expert but from what I've read and been told, no such thing as too much filteration. Although too strong a current would probably be harmful to your shrimp. What you're planning should be fine. Somewhat unnecessary but fine. For getting the water too the 20L you would need an overflow I believe. Something like this : Overflow box on ebay There may be other ways but I think an overflow would do the trick.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Too much filter media? No. Just that the bacteria population will be spread out over all of it where conditions suit it (and these bacteria are very adaptable- they will grow on just about all filter media). It may take extra time to clean the filters, but you can probably rotate and clean only parts of the system each time. Sure gives you the option of using all sorts of media!

Too much water flow? That is possible. I would set up multiple intakes, or larger surface of intakes, such as a sponge over the intake, or a manifold sort of intake (with sponges). This will reduce the force of the water at each intake so the shrimp will not be caught in the water flow. 

There are self-starting siphons, or the overflow box idea, suggested above. I would do more than one, though, so the current is not so strong at any one of them. Be very leery about putting a sponge over these: If they are blocked the tank can overflow. Safer IMO to drill the tank. They you can build a manifold out of PVC and have several inlets. 

A 20 long is not a lot of volume. Bare minimum, I would think. Here is why:
When the power goes out the water in the tank that is above the intakes will flow down into the sump. Without the pumps running to return that water to the tank, the sump must at all times have enough empty space to hold that much water. 
Lets do some math:
If your 55 is 48" x 16" and the intakes are 1" below the surface...
You have 768 cubic inches of water to deal with when the power goes out.
A 20 long is 30" x 12". To fit 768 ci in there you need to keep 2" empty. (Maybe leave 3" 'just in case'). That is do-able. 
Now lets move that set up to a 125 gallon tank. 6' long by 18", intakes still 1" below the surface. 1296 ci. You need to leave 3.6" empty in the 20. (and I would not push it that close- leave 4" or a bit more 'just in case') 3.6" is about 1/3 of the volume, leaving only about 8.4" deep for media. Leaving a little cushion is even worse. 

I have under-estimated Murphy's powers and had my 125 overflow. Not fun. :-(

Is the Odyssea a canister? Most of these are designed to operate with intake and outlet at the same elevation. I am not sure it will work with its intake in the sump (below the main tank) and the outlet several feet above. You might need a separate pump in the sump to return this water to the tank. There are shut-off switches to stop the pump if the water in the sump gets too low. That way the pump will not burn out.


----------

